# Waze vs Uber Map



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

So far I have been using Waze for directions and although I like it, I am thinking about giving the Uber Map a try. Could one of you tell me how the Uber Map compares to Waze? Does Uber Map gives the option to not use toll roads?

Thanks


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber map is a Google Map.. Personally I've been satisfied with it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

waze map is google map too. one map to rule them all. uber doesn't have a map, they borrow googles and apples.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Google!


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

in dc waze is 10 times better, it can save you lots of time to avoid traffic/accidents/etc


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone who uses uber Map full time is a fool.

However, that said, Waze does get pretty funky when you are about .2 miles out. I always flip over to the app when I am that close. Sometimes Waze puts you in an alley or something like that.

The other good option is that you can pick different routes. I usually push the longer-but-quicker route on the pax, as it will typically net me more money. Pax will like that I am trying to get them there faster. Most pax are familiar with Waze, and appreciate the effort.

Others that don't I tell them about it - I tell them it is great, if anything, it points out all the radar cameras and red light cameras. If you aren't from Chicago, be thankful.... We are the red light capital of the country. I think we have over 500-600 red light / speed cameras across the city. It's nuts.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Uber map is a Google Map.. Personally I've been satisfied with it.


My Uber app does not give the option for using Apple maps. Wish it did.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> The other good option is that you can pick different routes. I usually push the longer-but-quicker route on the pax, as it will typically net me more money. Pax will like that I am trying to get them there faster. Most pax are familiar with Waze, and appreciate the effort.


True to certain extent.. However serving longer distance also means more wear on your car. But I get your point. It is more fun during surge XL situation!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Fek'lhr said:


> My Uber app does not give the option for using Apple maps. Wish it did.


Oh really? Does that mean you have to manually (or via siri) enter the destination in Apple Maps? You could manually enter the destination on Apple Maps before starting the trip on Uber. That way you can decline the trips you don't wanna take without worrying about pax being charged. Just don't forget to swipe start if you do decide to accept! I drove one pax for free one time because it forgot to do just that.


----------



## LBDriver (Nov 30, 2015)

Waze is too cartoonish with all the icons making the map to busy. I use Google maps and since they own Waze I assume they both give the same directions.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anyone thought "*navigation is acting up in the beginning, because it hasn't calculated my vehicles direction of travel?"*
Sounds like a rookie mistake with any navigation system


UberPissed said:


> Anyone who uses uber Map full time is a fool... ...about .2 miles out. I always flip over to the app when I am that close.


Yeah I don't need turn by turn directions 2 blocks away or in an apartment complex. Just need the GPS ping or Street address number


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

LBDriver said:


> Waze is too cartoonish with all the icons making the map to busy. I use Google maps and since they own Waze I assume they both give the same directions.


why would they have different nav systems with the same directions? if you've ever used both apps you'd know that they are different directions


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

I so prefer the intregrated UBER (Google) map as it is straight forward and spot on most of the time. Nor do I like switching between apps. For that reason alone, I stick with the standard UBER navigation app. Yet, occasionally clients who are in a hurry chime in with their own recommendations, which is OK. I am more the willing to go wherever the client wants me to go, even if I know in the end, their hair brained routes will end up taking more time, not less. Which is ok with me.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Although Google owns Waze, Waze has the advantage for the following reasons:

Waze Updates Realtime telemetry data based on all users with the app open, and does a better job estimating traffic.
Recently in some areas, I've noticed it seems to be learning driver's driving style, and even light timings.
generally good at rerouting, and providing alternate options when you hit a snag.
and of course, all the user-reported stuff, like cops, cameras, construction, accidents, etc. (Quicker than Google shows).


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Uber's default GPS is Apple Maps. 

Most of my PAX when asked give Apple Maps a thumbs down.

Apple Maps has led me astray many times. The app does a poor job of telling the driver which lane to stay in for an upcoming turn or fork in the road. Forks can be particularly problematic. The graphics are not always clear so that a fork can look like a straight line. 

Waze has given me problems as well. Though better than Apple, Waze has glitches. For instance, when driving a PAX to the airport, Waze voice guidance system sends driver to arrivals instead of departures. Happens every time. Waze does a poor job of interfacing with the Uber app. After dropping someone off, completing trip and rating PAX, Waze continues to give voice instructions to the destination. I have to open the app while driving to put it in sleep mode. 

Google Maps takes too long to launch and has crashed on me during trips. 

The best thing about Apple Maps is the PAX information (PAX name) that can be viewed under the map.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

avguste said:


> So far I have been using Waze for directions and although I like it, I am thinking about giving the Uber Map a try. Could one of you tell me how the Uber Map compares to Waze? Does Uber Map gives the option to not use toll roads?
> 
> Thanks


I tried Waze for a couple of days and noticed that spam texts immediately started showing up on my phone. I removed Waze and it stopped. Has anyone else noticed that? I don't use text for anything but direct communication with people, no contests, radio station requests, etc. My texting has remained spam free for years.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Uberboob said:


> I tried Waze for a couple of days and noticed that spam texts immediately started showing up on my phone. I removed Waze and it stopped. Has anyone else noticed that? I don't use text for anything but direct communication with people, no contests, radio station requests, etc. My texting has remained spam free for years.


The adverts started popping up a couple weeks ago. Another reason to avoid Waze.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I Don’t get spam sms. But do get adverts in app.

Idid opt out of adverts
Settings => Account & Login
Uncheck agree to receiv messages and updates from Waze

Also t notofocations
Disable those you don't want


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Google owns Waze, so Google maps pigy backs of Waze for all road data. 

At the end of the day, you are the best GPS, as you learn the city, you are able to make better decisions faster any app.

The downside to any app, is that sheep will follow it blindly and end up stuck in traffic that wasn't there 5min ago.

Know the city, learn the traffic patterns and use the brain to find better routes.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

For some reason Uber Map sucks in Detroit now. I noticed it changed a few updates ago. Waze or Google Maps is all I use.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I use waze 90% of the time. Except i notice it doesn't give the final destination. Maybe I'm missing something. But waze has been incredible about rerouting me out of traffic. I love the app for that. But it loves using your battery so you need to keep your phone plugged in. It also uses more data than apple or google maps. But to me it's worth it. You can also eliminate all the clutter if you so wish. 

I hate google maps primarily because it lacks many of the features available in iOS. Used to use Apple maps until I learned about waze (before i started driving). I've found some of the best back routes I never knew existed. 

But each their own.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FAC said:


> You can also eliminate all the clutter if you so wish.


I would use Waze if there was a way of getting rid of the annoying/distracting popup "alerts". I drive in SF- the city's streets are a network of potholes interconnected by small sections of pavement, so no need for pothole alerts every 100 yards. And I don't drive on the shoulder on the freeway so no need for the "vehicle stopped on shoulder" popups. Then after 10 or 15 popups have appeared and been tapped away by me, a popup will appear that will freeze on the screen with no way to get rid of it except by restarting the app.

It's a real dog's dinner of an app, but... it has better traffic routing than Google.

Can you tell us where the option is to eliminate the clutter/junk?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Google maps because of lane assist, cleanliness and reliability of the app. I would prefer if google integrates waze's real time traffic reports like road closures but not enough to make me wanna switch sides. Waze app for Android phones crashes/freezes way to damn much.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

FAC said:


> I use waze 90% of the time. Except i notice it doesn't give the final destination. Maybe I'm missing something. But waze has been incredible about rerouting me out of traffic. I love the app for that. But it loves using your battery so you need to keep your phone plugged in. It also uses more data than apple or google maps. But to me it's worth it. You can also eliminate all the clutter if you so wish.
> 
> I hate google maps primarily because it lacks many of the features available in iOS. Used to use Apple maps until I learned about waze (before i started driving). I've found some of the best back routes I never knew existed.
> 
> But each their own.


Yeah, Thats one of the issues I have with Waze myself, 
As I get close, I hit the << to go back to Uber so I can see the final address.



elelegido said:


> I would use Waze if there was a way of getting rid of the annoying/distracting popup "alerts". I drive in SF- the city's streets are a network of potholes interconnected by small sections of pavement, so no need for pothole alerts every 100 yards. And I don't drive on the shoulder on the freeway so no need for the "vehicle stopped on shoulder" popups. Then after 10 or 15 popups have appeared and been tapped away by me, a popup will appear that will freeze on the screen with no way to get rid of it except by restarting the app.
> 
> It's a real dog's dinner of an app, but... it has better traffic routing than Google.
> 
> Can you tell us where the option is to eliminate the clutter/junk?



Settings => (Quick settings) Sound => Set to None or Alerts only
Settings => Display Settings => Show on Map => Turn off Items you don't want.
Settings => Notifications => Deselect those you don't care about.
Also Check out Settings => Navigation > Vehicle Type => Taxi As it may give more efficient routing.



saucy05 said:


> Google maps because of lane assist, cleanliness and reliability of the app. I would prefer if google integrates waze's real time traffic reports like road closures but not enough to make me wanna switch sides. Waze app for Android phones crashes/freezes way to damn much.


Try out the newest version, its been much more stable. 
Version 4.1 is pretty stable, and 4.5 on iOS is really good too.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks UberZF - thanks for the awesome explainations.



UberZF said:


> Yeah, Thats one of the issues I have with Waze myself,
> As I get close, I hit the << to go back to Uber so I can see the final address.


Yeah I do the same thing.



UberZF said:


> Also Check out Settings => Navigation > Vehicle Type => Taxi As it may give more efficient routing.


Does it really make a difference if you select taxi? I find my silver car is always redirected when I hit traffic. But I'll try and see if I can see a difference.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

FAC said:


> Does it really make a difference if you select taxi? I find my silver car is always redirected when I hit traffic. But I'll try and see if I can see a difference.


I've tested with & without.

There are certain "Short cuts" that it provides only in taxi mode (Little side streets that normally not used by cars, but Taxis are known to use.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberZF said:


> I've tested with & without.
> 
> There are certain "Short cuts" that it provides only in taxi mode (Little side streets that normally not used by cars, but Taxis are known to use.


Wow! I'm excited now. Waze already taught me many shortcuts I didn't think about. And I'm a 4th gen native. Just last Friday, I was amazed how Waze redirected me off the interstate, through a backroad and back on the highway during 4pm Friday traffic. 98% of the time the app is awesome. But when it fails you it fails badly!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

One thing I discovered this morning, it will sometimes suggests routes which are "TAXI-ONLY", in some jurisdictions it means Uber drivers cant use them... so be mindful of those.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberZF said:


> One thing I discovered this morning, it will sometimes suggests routes which are "TAXI-ONLY", in some jurisdictions it means Uber drivers cant use them... so be mindful of those.


I don't know any taxi only routes here except the airport and perhaps the HOV lane. But even cans have to have the required reader for that. I can't wait to go into taxi mode!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Google!


Any other fans of South Park "hear" this in the voice of Timmy saying "Timmy!"? 



UberPissed said:


> I usually push the longer-but-quicker route on the pax, as it will typically net me more money. Pax will like that I am trying to get them there faster.


Agreed, FTW.



Bill Collector said:


> However serving longer distance also means more wear on your car.


 I disagree. Here's why: faster typically means longer and longer typically means more straightaways and/or fewer traffic control devices like traffic signals. Each stop or forced braking, no matter how gentle, you avoid _reduces_ wear on brakes, tires, and suspension components. TMYK  So, while shorter trips are ostensibly seen as fuel-saving, they're often the opposite and also more costly in those aforementioned ways.



Tom25 said:


> Yet, occasionally clients who are in a hurry chime in with their own recommendations, which is OK. I am more the willing to go wherever the client wants me to go, even if I know in the end, their hair brained routes will end up taking more time, not less. Which is ok with me.


 Cognizant of the very real risk of lower ratings, I'm increasingly less accommodating with these requests recently. Here's why: they're either trying to be penny-pinchers on an already low-cost form of transit or egotistical in the form of purporting to always know the "best" route between two points at all days and times. _As if they have more data, both historical and real-time, than any current generation traffic-enabled navigation app?_ Either way, I'm quite an accommodating person, but I'm fast approaching my limit on this point. I'm now working on a polite, firm, and brief response to these requests so that I can mitigate the damage to my ratings.



KGB7 said:


> At the end of the day, you are the best GPS, as you learn the city, you are able to make better decisions faster any app...Know the city, learn the traffic patterns and use the brain to find better routes.


 I disagree for the aforementioned reasons. In short, nowadays, no individual person has, stored in their noggin, _better_ data on which to formulate a route. No offense intended, but the machines just know certain things that a driver most often doesn't and that gives them a solid upper hand.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fek'lhr said:


> My Uber app does not give the option for using Apple maps. Wish it did.


Are you on Android?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

UberNav mixes data from Tom Tom with Bing maps & de Carta (both of which they own), plus google maps. Which may all help explain why it's such an atrocious mutant POS.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Are you on Android?


Not sure if you are serious or kidding.


----------

